# G'day from me



## RichardMEL (Mar 24, 2004)

Well hello everyone! I've made a few posts over on the behaviour board, but thought I'd be polite and "say meow." Although it's a little hard as a certain furry someone seems to think it's neat to sit right on my keyboard when I want to type! This may take a wehile!

Well, hello all.. I'm 33 years old and living in Melbourne, Australia (yes, down under). I live alone with the new woman in my life Celeste who is a approx 1 year old stray I adopted just under 2 months ago and love to bits (except when she refuses to use her scratching post and chooses to try out her claws on either my leg or my couch!). However she's sitting here reading this so I want her to know I think she's special too 

I work in the IT industry and have been a cat lover all my life - I'm not sure why after growing up with a snob of a persian white kitty who would scratch and bite me 9 times out of 10! I guess I could never really relate to dogs, and they used to scare me as a small kid, but cats have always been beautiful, graceful soft and sweet when they purr - and I am a sucker for such things.

I think the best times of day for me are when Celeste jumps up and sits on my lap when I'm watching tv, or at bedtime when I snuggle under the covers and she appears from wherever and either jumps on top of me, or snuggles up next to me (on top of the covers), puts her head down and closes her eyes. and so I wake up with this little warm ball nestled in against me. It's very sweet. (I'm not sure what will happen when I find a human woman to share my bed  )

Everyone here look like a nice bunch, and I hope to contribute more as time goes on. Meows and purrs to everyone [/img]


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Richard. Welcome to you and Celeste! You are correct, the people on this forum are a great bunch. So nice, they even allow a bum like me to hang out with them. :wink: 

Peace,
Mike


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Hi Richard! *waves*

Hi Celeste! *waves*


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Hi RichardMEL, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## PeanutsMom (Jan 10, 2004)

g'day! from a forum member in NY who's friend recently moved to Bondi Beach...


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

G'day, Richard. Welcome to our group! Make sure that human female likes kitties before you get serioius. We cat lovers just aren't happy without our little furry purrers! I'm glad you've joined us! Meow and purr to you too!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, your kitty sounds lovely.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

A warm welcome to you and cat Celeste. I love this site, the stories and support. I turned to this site after someone suggested it when I just about had a breakdown finding out my 5 year old cat, Harley was diagnosed with stomach cancer. The support was there for me and am dealing with his cancer. Really wonderful, caring people here.


----------

